# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Đánh giá điện thoại Android HTC Desire S

## gahocseo

HTC Desire S có thay đổi một chút về thiết kế, phần cứng và phần mềm. Tuy còn tồn tại vài nhược điểm nhưng máy vẫn đáp ứng tốt nhu cầu hỗ trợ của một smartphone Android.
Kết cấu nhôm chắc chắn chiếm gần như trọn vẹn thân máy và 2 nắp nhựa bọc trên dưới ở mặt sau của Desire S khiến người dùng rất dễ liên tưởng đến mẫu HTC Legend. Máy không được làm cong hẳn lên ở phía dưới như Legend mà chỉ có một gờ nhỏ.
Điểm nhấn cũng như điểm khác biệt lớn nhất so với "đàn anh" Desire là mặt trước không còn sử dụng bi quang điều hướng và các phím vật lí mà thay vào đó là dãy phím chức năng cảm ứng. Cổng kết nối microUSB cũng đã được thay đổi vị trí, sang cạnh phải thay vì nằm phía cạnh dưới như trên Desire. Loa nghe mặt trước đã được kéo dài hơn cũng như đã có sự xuất hiện của camera phụ VGA phục vụ cho thoại video.

Camera chính của máy cho chất lượng hình ảnh tốt trong điều kiện ánh sáng, môi trường bình thường. Nếu trong điều kiện phải sử dụng flash trợ sáng hoặc đặt ở chế độ chụp macro thì camera máy cho chất lượng hình ảnh kém hơn khá nhiều. Khả năng quay video (hỗ trợ quay phim 720p) cũng tương tự khả năng chụp ảnh.
Cơ chế tháo lắp pin của Desire S giống với thiết kế trên mẫu HTC Legend. Người dùng tháo nắp lưng dưới, bật nhẹ nắp đậy khe pin để lấy pin, thẻ nhớ và thẻ sim. Loa ngoài máy khá to, rõ.

Desire S trang bị vi xử lí tốc độ 1 Ghz dòng Snapdragon, RAM 768 MB, màn hình độ phân giải WVGA. Thực tế cảm nhận về độ mịn và độ dịu mắt của hình ảnh hiển thị trên màn hình của Desire S tốt hơn hẳn Desire (sử dụng màn hình AMOLED). Bộ nhớ RAM mà Desire S có được là một cơ sở vững chắc cho khả năng hoạt động cũng như đáp ứng nhu cầu người dùng hiện tại.
Desire S tích hợp phiên bản Android 2.3.3 mới nhất từ Google, hợp cùng với bộ giao diện độc quyền phiên bản mới nhất Sense và có hỗ trợ tiếng Việt. Trên thực tế, rất dễ thiết lập cũng như tinh chỉnh các tùy chọn của máy và hệ thống ứng dụng.
Phiên bản Sense mới nhất trên Desire S thiết kế hình ảnh 3 chiều, cập nhật những thông tin người dùng đưa vào nhanh và khá nhẹ nhàng. HTC còn tích hợp các tiện ích hỗ trợ người dùng như: Office, trình đọc sách Kobo, cập nhật trực quan theo thời gian thực FriendStream (Facebook, Twitter, Flickr), kết nối giải trí số (Media Controller), thời tiết hay các tiện ích thiết lập tùy chỉnh nhanh trên thanh Notifications...

Các chức năng mới nhất của Google dành cho phiên bản Android 2.3 đều có mặt trên Desire S. Điển hình như khả năng sử dụng 3G để phát Wi-Fi. Thực tế thử nghiệm tính năng đó đã cho kết quả rất tốt, hơn hẳn một số smartphone sử dụng Android 2.2 hay thậm chí là cả Nexus One đang sử dụng Android 2.3. Bên cạnh đó, được sự hỗ trợ từ phần cứng mạnh, việc sử dụng các phần mềm được xem là hao tốn tài nguyên cũng như game tải trên Market về được Desire S thể hiện rất tốt.
Tuy nhiên, thực tế sử dụng cho thấy việc chơi game hay sử dụng phần mềm lại vướng phải thiết kế các phím chức năng cảm ứng. Màn hình kích thước chỉ 3,7 inch cộng với thiết kế các phím cảm ứng khá sát màn hình nên rất dễ bấm lẫn vào. Mặc dù màn hình không được lớn như thế nhưng bàn phím ảo mà HTC tích hợp trên Desire S cho phép thao tác và soạn thảo rất tốt kể cả theo chiều ngang lẫn chiều dọc.
Mặc dù dung lượng pin của Desire S là 1.450 mAh, nhưng với hiệu suất hoạt động trung bình cũng như các ứng dụng cài đặt sẵn thì trên thực tế thì thời lượng dùng máy chỉ được một ngày. Ngoài ra, thiết kế phím cảm ứng gần sát màn hình, chất lượng camera chưa tương xứng, chưa nâng cấp chip xử lí cho kịp xu hướng lõi kép... cũng là một số điểm yếu của sản phẩm.
*Điểm mạnh*

- Thiết kế đẹp, chắc chắn.
- Màn hình rõ, đẹp.
- Lợi thế về bộ nhớ RAM.
- Tích hợp sẵn phiên bản Android mới nhất (2.3.3).
- Hiệu năng hoạt động rất tốt.
- Tính năng hỗ trợ công việc và giải trí tốt.
- Kết nối đầy đủ, mạnh mẽ.
*Điểm yếu*

- Khó thay sim hoặc thẻ nhớ do thiết kế.
- Thời lượng sử dụng pin ngắn.
- Camera chưa tương xứng với khả năng hoạt động của máy.
- Chip đơn lõi.
*Thông số kĩ thuật*

HĐH Android 2.3.3 (Gingerbread).BXL đơn lõi Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8255 tốc độ 1 Ghz.BXL đồ họa Adreno 205.ROM 1.1 GB, RAM 768 MB.Màn hình cảm ứng điện dung S-LCD, độ phân giải WVGA (800x480 pixels), kích thước 3,7 inch.Camera 5MP, autofocus, flash LED, camera VGA trước.Cảm biến chuyển động, cảm biết Gyro (tương tự iPhone 4), cảm biến ánh sáng, GPS, Wi-Fi b/g/n, DLNA, Buetooth 2.1 A2DP, EDR.Pin dung lượng 1450mAh.Kích thước: 115 x 59,8 x 11,6 mm;Cân nặng: 130 gram.

----------


## alimama

*Điện thoại tốt*

hệ điều hành androi thông minh cấu hình mạnh, quá tốt rồi

_______________________________
Thiet bi dinh vi | Thiet bi dinh vi gps | thiet bi dan duong | Phan mem dinh vi | Camera chống trộm | giam sat hanh trinh | lap hop den oto | Thiet bi do xang dau | Xac dinh vi tri | Dinh vi vi tri | Thiet bi dinh vi hop chuan | Thiet bi dinh vi xe may | Dinh vi toan cau | Dinh vi ve tinh

----------

